# Breast Girth vs. Breast Plate



## MIEventer

They all pretty much serve the same purpose, in stabilizing/keeping the saddle in its place.

The Breast Girths should not be used on horses with a neck that is at all low-set. Too easy to start interfering with the windpipe. They should be attached low at the girth with the strap over withers. Always use a Neckstrap with the Breast Girths.

http://www.harwoodfarm.co.uk/shop/img/p/1493-1766-large.jpg

~~~~

The Breast Plate - goes over the horses neck, and connects to the D Rings on the english saddle, and then attaches to the girth underneath. 

http://www.balanceinternational.com/The-BALANCE-English-Hunting-Breastplate_700_600_2GNUK.jpg

The Beast Girth and the Breast Plate make contact with the saddle in different area's - but do the same job in keeping the saddle in place.

Then we have the very popular 5 Point Breast Plate. This Breast Plate, does the same of the two above, all at once. It attaches to both the D Rings, and the girth.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._498288936000_685751000_7251090_2832615_n.jpg


----------



## Katyusha

MIEventer said:


> They all pretty much serve the same purpose, in stabilizing/keeping the saddle in its place.
> 
> The Breast Girths should not be used on horses with a neck that is at all low-set. Too easy to start interfering with the windpipe. They should be attached low at the girth with the strap over withers. Always use a Neckstrap with the Breast Girths.
> 
> http://www.harwoodfarm.co.uk/shop/img/p/1493-1766-large.jpg
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> The Breast Plate - goes over the horses neck, and connects to the D Rings on the english saddle, and then attaches to the girth underneath.
> 
> http://www.balanceinternational.com/The-BALANCE-English-Hunting-Breastplate_700_600_2GNUK.jpg
> 
> The Beast Girth and the Breast Plate make contact with the saddle in different area's - but do the same job in keeping the saddle in place.
> 
> Then we have the very popular 5 Point Breast Plate. This Breast Plate, does the same of the two above, all at once. It attaches to both the D Rings, and the girth.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._498288936000_685751000_7251090_2832615_n.jpg


Thanks for the detailed response and the pictures! But how do you determine which one to use? Is it your horse's build? Or just preference?


----------



## MIEventer

If your horses neck is low set - don't use the Breast Girth. 

If in doubt, go with a Breast Plate. Get an Elastic one, because they give and take and move with the horse better than an average leather Beast Plate.


----------



## lubylol

I use the breast girth...but don't use the neck strap, and it's just fine. 

I'd love to eventually afford a 5 point breat plate 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

Many of the jumper breast collars don't have a neck strap and attach higher. They are mostly made of elastic so that they interfere much less with breathing










The reason for their being attached so high is that it interferes less with the shoulder movement, a problem with the breastcollar shown in Mi's post.

It is a question of tradeoffs. The breastcollar that attaches lower offers more stability for the saddle. If the saddle still slips with a hunting breastplate or a jumping breastcollar, then that would be the best option.

The fivepoint breastplate offers the advantages of the breastplate and breastcollar without most of the disadvantages of shoulder or windpipe interference.


----------



## Katyusha

MIEventer said:


> If your horses neck is low set - don't use the Breast Girth.
> 
> If in doubt, go with a Breast Plate. Get an Elastic one, because they give and take and move with the horse better than an average leather Beast Plate.


This is probably a silly question - but how do I determine if his neck his low set? Based on the picture you provided, is it safe to assume if it lays any higher than that?


----------



## Katyusha

Allison Finch said:


> Many of the jumper breast collars don't have a neck strap and attach higher. They are mostly made of elastic so that they interfere much less with breathing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for their being attached so high is that it interferes less with the shoulder movement, a problem with the breastcollar shown in Mi's post.
> 
> It is a question of tradeoffs. The breastcollar that attaches lower offers more stability for the saddle. If the saddle still slips with a hunting breastplate or a jumping breastcollar, then that would be the best option.
> 
> The fivepoint breastplate offers the advantages of the breastplate and breastcollar without most of the disadvantages of shoulder or windpipe interference.


Thank you!

I still have a lot to learn about tack :?


----------



## Katyusha

MIEventer said:


> If your horses neck is low set - don't use the Breast Girth.
> 
> If in doubt, go with a Breast Plate. Get an Elastic one, because they give and take and move with the horse better than an average leather Beast Plate.



Would you be able to recommend a good elastic breast plate? Let's pretend price isn't an issue


----------



## lubylol

Allison, that's what mine looks like, with the fleece cover and all. Glad to see it doesn't interfere 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

Well it can interfere, if you are not careful. It is important, IMO, to have it made of a firm but stretchy material. I have used leather and web ones, but you need to keep an eye on how your horse tolerates it. 

Yours appears to be fine and not too tight to be a worry (as far as the avvie photo shows).


----------



## MIEventer

Katyusha said:


> Would you be able to recommend a good elastic breast plate? Let's pretend price isn't an issue


I like Horseware - they have some on sale at Dover

Horseware Amigo Breastplate | Dover Saddlery

But if you are going to spend the price - get a 5 point. They are on sale at Classic Saddlery - Quality English Horse Tack & Horse Supplies for the Equestrian.

I am on my way to the tack store right now, to go pick one up.


----------



## Katyusha

MIEventer said:


> I like Horseware - they have some on sale at Dover
> 
> Horseware Amigo Breastplate | Dover Saddlery
> 
> But if you are going to spend the price - get a 5 point. They are on sale at Classic Saddlery - Quality English Horse Tack & Horse Supplies for the Equestrian.
> 
> I am on my way to the tack store right now, to go pick one up.



Thanks again!


----------



## MIEventer

You are welcome


----------



## mudpie

Mudpie just got a 5-point breastplate that I'm super excited about!! Except I haven't been able to try it yet because he got injured right before Christmas (stress fracture on his splint bone and encapsulated abscess in upper groin area)... AUGH!

 I'll tell you how it works when we finally get to try it out in a couple months!!


----------

